# InTouch 9.0 geht nicht mehr



## Hubbl-e (22 Februar 2007)

Durch Modernisierung wurde bei uns ein Visualisierungs-Computer frei. Installiert Intouch 9.0.
Diesen Computer habe ich mir als Testplatz eingerichtet. 
Siemens S7 V5.3 und Office installiert. Als Server für Intouch arbeitet der INAT-Server. Nun kann ich plötzlich Intouch nicht mehr starten. Weder der Viewer noch der Maker startet. Abbruch ohne Fehlerbenachrichtigung.
Hat das schon mal jemand von Euch gehabt?


----------

